# Automatisation avec Raccourci



## Ramses7420 (25 Mai 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis Ios 14.5, mes automatisation crées dans mes raccourcis, ne se déclenchent plus automatiquement.

J'ai des automatisations toutes les heures (mise à jour affichage météo sur le LS et le HS).

Lorsque je reboot mon iphone, elles redeviennent automatiques mais pas très longtemps

Une idée sur ce soucis ?

Merci


----------



## Chris K (25 Mai 2021)

Il semblerait qu’il y ait des petites merdouilles avec les automatismes des raccourcis depuis la version 14.5.

j’en ai qui tombaient en erreur sur l’iPhone. Alors que le lancement manuel ne posait pas de soucis et que ça fonctionnait très bien avant la 14.5. J’ai pu débloquer ça sans que je sache vraiment comment. En revanche ça coince toujours sur mon iPad…


----------



## Ramses7420 (25 Mai 2021)

Effectivement, en les lançant manuellement, ils passent sans problème.


----------



## Chris K (25 Mai 2021)

Je pensais que cela allait être résolu avec la version 14.6 mais non…


----------



## Ramses7420 (25 Mai 2021)

Apparemment, rien n'a changé


----------



## Chris K (10 Juin 2021)

L’automatisme qui fonctionnait bien sur mon iPhone s’est subitement mis en erreur.
J’ai supprimé l’automatisme, arrêter le tel, recréer l’automatisme et ça a fonctionné à nouveau… pendant quelques jours seulement avant d’échouer à nouveau hier soir.

J’ai tenté de voir ce qui clochait en recréant et exécutant mon raccourci étape par étape : j’ajoute une fonction, je lance l’automatisme, puis je rajoute une fonction etc.. jusqu’à l’apparition du problème.
Le sentiment que j’en retire c’est que quand le raccourci est lancé par automatisme, certaines actions (une précisément chez moi) se gauffrent lamentablement. Soit elle n’est carrément pas exécutée, soit elle s’exécute dans le vide (ne reçoit rien, ne renvoie rien), difficile de savoir.
J’ai ajouté un timer de 30 secondes juste après l’action qui pose problème et j’ai remarqué que parfois ça évitait le plantage de l’automatisme.

En espérant que ça soit corrigé à la prochaine version.


----------



## Ramses7420 (17 Juillet 2021)

Je reviens sur mon problème. Cet après-midi les automatisations de mes raccourcis ne se déclenchent plus automatiquement.

Les raccourcis fonctionnent bien si je les exécute manuellement.

Une idée sur ce soucis ?

Merci


----------



## Chris K (21 Juillet 2021)

Ramses7420 a dit:


> Je reviens sur mon problème. Cet après-midi les automatisations de mes raccourcis ne se déclenchent plus automatiquement.
> 
> Les raccourcis fonctionnent bien si je les exécute manuellement.
> 
> ...



Bug aléatoire : des fois ça marche, des fois pas (plus) du tout. La version 14.7 d’iOS ne résoud pas le problème.


----------



## Chris K (13 Août 2021)

Pour info, en testant la bêta 5 d’iPadOS, je constate que ce bug a disparu. Y a de l’espoir donc


----------



## Ramses7420 (13 Août 2021)

Depuis 3 jours, les automatisations ne fonctionnent que de manière aléatoire. Seul l'exécution en manuel fonctionne bien. Je suis sous 14.7.1


----------

